# Netzteil Kabel kürzen/entfernen



## skyscraper (26. Mai 2012)

*Netzteil Kabel kürzen/entfernen*

Hi, Leute. 

Ich habe ein altes NT mit viel zu vielen Kabeln. Jetzt meine Frage:

Kann man die Kabel kürzen und dann abisolieren, oder ist das nicht möglich?

Danke für alle Hilfe.


----------



## dj*viper (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Netzteil Kabel kürzen/entfernen*

klar kann man das, warum auch nicht...
darfst nur nicht die falschen kabel abschneiden, welche du später brauchst^^


----------



## xSunshin3x (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Netzteil Kabel kürzen/entfernen*

Ja kannst du. Du könntest die Kabel auch herauslöten (wird von manchen empfohlen...).. 

Wenn du cuttest, solltest du halt schauen, dass du wirklich alles gut isolierst...
Oder du vk. dein altes und kaufst ein neues mit Kabelmanagement?!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Netzteil Kabel kürzen/entfernen*

Machbar ist alles, ob es sinnvoll ist eine andere Sache. Am einfachsten wäre natürlich das austlöten der nicht benötigten Kabel so könnte man die bei Bedarf wieder anbringen. Auch entfällt so der Kabelstummel mit der vielleicht etwas umständlichen Isolierung der einzelnen Adern


----------



## Threshold (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Netzteil Kabel kürzen/entfernen*

Stopf die Kabel doch irgendwo in eine Ecke. Wieso abschneiden?


----------



## skyscraper (26. Mai 2012)

In die Ecke stopfen ist bei diesem "Case" leider nicht 

Verkaufen geht auch nicht, da uralt und Neukauf kommt nicht infrage

Wie muss ich das umlöten?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Netzteil Kabel kürzen/entfernen*

Erst mal dafür sorgen das die Elkos vom Netzteil wirklich entladen sind sonst wäre ev. eine neue Frisur fällig. Einfach den Kabelstrang zur Platine verfolgen und dort ablöten


----------



## skyscraper (26. Mai 2012)

Ich schraube dieses Höllen-Teil nicht auf!!!

Dann lasse ich es lieber oder schneide es ab.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Netzteil Kabel kürzen/entfernen*

Angst um die nicht vorhandene Frisur? Dann läßt du es halt zu und schneidest es nach ein paar Zentimeter ab und isolierst jede Ader mit einem Schrumpfschlauch


----------



## skyscraper (26. Mai 2012)

Geht auch isolierband?

Und kann da auch nichts passieren?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Netzteil Kabel kürzen/entfernen*

Ja Isolierband würde es auch tun, und nein es wird schon nix passieren wenn nicht irgendwelche Drähte raushängen


----------



## skyscraper (26. Mai 2012)

Mit was abschneiden? Seitenschneider? Papier-Schere?


----------



## dj*viper (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Netzteil Kabel kürzen/entfernen*

mit der flex natürlich


----------



## skyscraper (26. Mai 2012)

Bleibe bitte ernsthaft. Oder so ne Elektro-Zange?


----------



## dj*viper (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Netzteil Kabel kürzen/entfernen*

das war ne ernste frage? 

ok, dann seitenschneider!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Netzteil Kabel kürzen/entfernen*

Seitenschneider, Flachzange oder Kneifzange und die berühmte Schere würde auch gehen


----------



## skyscraper (26. Mai 2012)

OK. Wird gemacht. 

ESC schwänzen


----------



## PornoStyle (26. Mai 2012)

Ich würde des lieber lassen das sieht ja 100% hässlich aus lieber ein neues nt isolierband hält das schon aus aber fals mal was trozdem zusammenkommt Wünsche ich dir viel spass


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Netzteil Kabel kürzen/entfernen*

Jede Ader einzeln isolieren und danach alle zusammen erneut umwickeln. Könntest natürlich auch eine Lüsterklemme nehmen, sähe ja ähnlich Sch.. aus


----------



## PornoStyle (26. Mai 2012)

Das isolierband hält hin und wieder nicht so wie es soll wend dan mal stom auf das case kommt könte dan das ganze case unter strom stehen und das sin einige ampere


----------



## skyscraper (27. Mai 2012)

Hmm. Muss mir das noch überlegen.


----------



## Onyx (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Netzteil Kabel kürzen/entfernen*

Wenn auslöten flach fällt, dann aber zumindest mal das NT aufschrauben und innerhalb des Gehäuses abschneiden. Sieht ja sonst aus wie ...

Dann wie schon geschrieben mit Schrumpfschlauch isolieren. Viieeel einfacher als mit Iso-Band.


----------



## skyscraper (29. Mai 2012)

Aufschrauben werde ich es auch nicht. Mit dem Schrumpfschlauch, das ist ok.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Netzteil Kabel kürzen/entfernen*



skyscraper schrieb:


> Aufschrauben werde ich es auch nicht. Mit dem Schrumpfschlauch, das ist ok.



Feigling. Egal Vorschläge hast du ja genug


----------



## skyscraper (29. Mai 2012)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:
			
		

> Feigling



Ne, ich will nur noch n bisschen was von meinem Leben haben 

Und vertrauen tue ich dem alten Trauer-Saftspender erst recht nicht.


----------

